# Check out my site and blog please



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi All,

I recently updated my website, The Creative Cauldron, at http://www.CreativeCauldron.com 

The Events page has many photo events, and there are photo articles on the Articles page.

Also, check out my blog, The Creative's Corner, at http://www.TheCreativesCorner.com

I talk about photo products and software, along with other creative stuff.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------

